# Best Low Profile Graphics Card for 240W PSU?



## davken (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I recently bought a Small Form Factor PC, a HP Compaq DC7900 (Intel Core 2 Duo 8400/4gb ram), and would like to install a better graphics card than the in-board one.

There are two factors for this: 
-card must be low profile
-card must have the lower power consumption, as my psu is 240W.

Actually I'm reading reviews and comments in severals forums, and have some possible choices:

ATI 4650
NVIDIA 9600GT
NVIDIA GT 220

Could anybody tell which one of these 3(or another one, of course) could fit fine in my computer? (Now that I think about it, don't really know if the psu have a power connection for pci-e. Should have a look later at home)

Thanks in advance.

Ps: sorry for my bad english. I don't use it usually...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 14, 2010)

I would suggest the 9600gt, it is good enough to play all the latest games at med settings.  I had a galaxy low profile 9600gt for a bit it was good.  I must warn that they do get hot as they only have a small cooler so the fan spins at about 10000000 rpm.  I could hear my galaxy card in the next room!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162016

Not a bad deal after rebates etc..

You can buy a low profile 9800GT as well but newegg doesn't list them, I think sparkle and Galaxy both make 1.

Your psu may be ok.  Those oems usually make pretty decent psu's in their machines.

GL :cheers:


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 14, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112777

Maybe one of theses when they come out..

excuse the DP


----------



## davken (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, since I really don't know if my psu will handle the 9800GT so I just emailed a local supplier to ask for it.

They sell a Sparkle 9800GT 512 GDDR3 for 87,90€, about 125$ if I'm right. It's a good price?

Oh, thank you!


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Jan 14, 2010)

I suggest the Radeon HD 5670 that just came today. Both the 9600 GT and the 9800 GT require a 6pin PCIe connector which I doubt your PSU has. Additionally the 5670's performance is between the 9600 GT and 9800 GT plus you get DX11 support.


----------



## davken (Jan 14, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> I suggest the Radeon HD 5670 that just came today. Both the 9600 GT and the 9800 GT require a 6pin PCIe connector which I doubt your PSU has. Additionally the 5670's performance is between the 9600 GT and 9800 GT plus you get DX11 support.



Thanks, I'll have a look at it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

davken said:


> Well, since I really don't know if my psu will handle the 9800GT so I just emailed a local supplier to ask for it.
> 
> They sell a Sparkle 9800GT 512 GDDR3 for 87,90€, about 125$ if I'm right. It's a good price?
> 
> Oh, thank you!



You would be pushing it. This Galaxy is the best low power card with 
enough poop to pretty much run anything out there. 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5271084&sku=G458-9603


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

davken said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Small Form Factor PC, a HP Compaq DC7900 (Intel Core 2 Duo 8400/4gb ram), and would like to install a better graphics card than the in-board one.
> 
> ...



I looked up that model HP and according to specs it doesn't have a PCIEx16 slot. 
If that is true it is going to really mess up your plans for an upgrade.

Bump: After digging further I see they have different versions of this model You must have the one with the pcie-x16 version.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 14, 2010)

9600gt is the best choice out of those cards you listed, or if you can find a 9800gt. The GT220 will work also, i had one, but its only slightly faster over a 9500gt. So if you can find a cheap 9800gt the green edition, grab that. I am using one with a 300psu, but it work just fine on my other computer which has 250. But a 9600gt will work. 

Wait does he have this computer? 
http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/product/44016/review/compaq_dc7900.html


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

u2konline said:


> 9600gt is the best choice out of those cards you listed, or if you can find a 9800gt. The GT220 will work also, i had one, but its only slightly faster over a 9500gt. So if you can find a cheap 9800gt the green edition, grab that. I am using one with a 300psu, but it work just fine on my other computer which has 250. But a 9600gt will work.
> 
> Wait does he have this computer?
> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/product/44016/review/compaq_dc7900.html


Can you send me more info on that 9800gt card you have ?  Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

u2konline said:


> 9600gt is the best choice out of those cards you listed, or if you can find a 9800gt. The GT220 will work also, i had one, but its only slightly faster over a 9500gt. So if you can find a cheap 9800gt the green edition, grab that. I am using one with a 300psu, but it work just fine on my other computer which has 250. But a 9600gt will work.



That 9800 GT Green isn't low profile though is it ? Won't work on my Second Gamer.


----------



## davken (Jan 14, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I looked up that model HP and according to specs it doesn't have a PCIEx16 slot.
> If that is true it is going to really mess up your plans for an upgrade.
> 
> Bump: After digging further I see they have different versions of this model You must have the one with the pcie-x16 version.



Oops... I'll have a better look later. It would be a total deception if it's true!


----------



## davken (Jan 14, 2010)

u2konline said:


> Wait does he have this computer?
> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/product/44016/review/compaq_dc7900.html



Yes, that one. Is it a bad thing??? 

Btw, I just found a local seller for the 9800Gt:
http://www.alternate.es/html/produc...IA_GeForce_9/Sparkle/SX98GT512D3L-NM/318546/?

I'm getting more confused every minute. Maybe I should sell the pc and buy another one component-by-component...
It costed 180€ to me, not a big sum, i think.

Ps: sorry about the double post


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

davken said:


> Yes, that one. Is it a bad thing???
> 
> Btw, I just found a local seller for the 9800Gt:
> http://www.alternate.es/html/produc...IA_GeForce_9/Sparkle/SX98GT512D3L-NM/318546/?
> ...



If it is indeed the one on his post then yes you are in trouble for an upgrade above 
GT 9500 and your bus would be just plain PCI slot. That kind of restricts bandwidth 
I have heard. Do you know what the different slots look like? 
The best way to find out is crack open the case and look and see what slots you have. 
I'm posting a picture and explanation of the different video slots.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2010)

*Link*

More Slot info if needed

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_card


----------



## gvblake22 (Jan 14, 2010)

The low profile 9800GT is also available from Newegg, as is the low profile 9600GT.  See their entire selection HERE...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 15, 2010)

gvblake22 said:


> The low profile 9800GT is also available from Newegg, as is the low profile 9600GT.  See their entire selection HERE...


Yes but I doubt his PS would run a 9800 GT. It is only 240 watts. The low power 9600 GT would though. He needs to find out if his MB has a PCI express slot though. Looks like the version he has may not. That totally changes his options.


----------



## davken (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi again! I checked my MB and there is a pci-e 16x slot.

So, 9600 GT could be fine and better idea than a 9800? Maybe 4670 from ati? I discarded nVidia 220Gt 'cause of bad comments i some reviews.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 19, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Those oems usually make pretty decent psu's in their machines.



I can agree it "could" be okay... But they hardly every put decent PSU's in their systems...

Lots of BestTecs lately.

Let us know
1- who makes the psu
2- what amps it reports for your 12v rail(s).


----------



## davken (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are my psu specs:



> Power features
> Operating Voltage Range: 90 – 264 VAC; Rated Voltage Range: 100 – 240 VAC; Rated Line Frequency: 50/60 Hz; Operating Line Frequency Range: 47 – 63 Hz; Rated Input Current: 4.0 A; with Energy Efficient Power Supply: 3.5 A; Current Leakage (NFPA 99): < 275 µA; System Heat Dissipation: Typical 198 btu/hr (50 kg-cal/hr) Maximum 1260 btu/hr (318 kg-cal/hr); System Heat Dissipation 80 Plus: Typical 150 btu/hr (38 kg-cal/hr), Maximum 1024 btu/hr (258 kg-cal/hr; Power Supply Fan: 80 mm variable speed, Power Consumption in ES Mode – Suspend to RAM (S3) (Instantly Available PC): <2.7 W
> Power consumption
> 240 watts maximum
> ...


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jan 20, 2010)

If you didn't buy the graphics card yet, you should wait a week and buy a HF5670. It will be a lot faster than the alternatives.


----------



## specophunter (Jul 22, 2010)

I need some advice I have an hp compaq dc7900s small form factor and have a 240watt psu I need to know which type of video cards i can run in this thing here are some psu spec's +5.06v 17a   +3.33v 15a   +12v 7.5a


----------



## Master_Shake (Jul 22, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> If you didn't buy the graphics card yet, you should wait a week and buy a HF5670. It will be a lot faster than the alternatives.


I would get a HD5670 but the 9600 GT would probably be much cheaper I think. I understand the HD5670 doesn't really need a 400 watt power supply like they say but would a  260 watt PSU be enough for the 5670? I don't even know what the power requirements are for the 9600 GT or 9800 GT. I have a 8600 GT and know the 9600 GT should perform much better.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 22, 2010)

What a shame youre in spain i got a 9400GT low profile for sale on ebay starting at 20$


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2010)

5670 is fine on a 240w psu I am looking at gettin one for my htpc to swap for the 4650 GDDR3 in my specs


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jul 22, 2010)

like everyone said, a 5670 would be fine, or a cheap 8600gt would do (it can cost $10 used, great deal if you ask me). I had one with no connecter and works fine on a 240w machine (gave it to my uncle) Its ideal for an htpc if you ask me.


----------



## wahdangun (Jul 22, 2010)

if i were you i would chose HD 5670 LP, because based on wizz review, ati have better image than nvdiia


----------



## specophunter (Jul 22, 2010)

would an ati 4350 lp be a good choice?


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jul 22, 2010)

specophunter said:


> would an ati 4350 lp be a good choice?



No.

Any HD4650 (even a DDR2 version) would be 3-4x faster for almost the same amount of money.


----------

